
Microsoft hosting mixer for former OnLive employees - tanousjm
http://www.joystiq.com/2012/08/25/microsoft-hosting-mixer-for-former-onlive-employees/
======
tanousjm
Never liked OnLive's technology. It was certainly cool, but I must have been
too far from the servers; always had slight, infuriating lag whenever I tried
it.

